# Casting with a spinner & no leader



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Had a session with the new reel(Shimano Fleigen ) matched to two of my Century's , one being the Excalibur "J" curve and the other being my Tip Tornado UL-ST . Given that the casting style does not involve a shock leader the cast needed to be modified slightly to avoid snapping the braid.
I was casting both the 56 gram and 100 gram leads, as you will see in the video I will more than likely get another modified spool .

Here's the video footage :


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

couple of ?'s........
line test of braid?
brand of braid?
distances you were getting?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Brais was both Gliss in the 8 kg ( 17.6 pound) for the 2 oz leads it was the green line and then 10 pound Fireline ( original ) . The stiffness of the fire line seems to reduce the amount of wind knots especially when matched to a rod with the Fuji "K" guides. Best distance with the 100 gram on the fire line would have been in the 660 ' ( 200 meters ) . The 2 oz would have been pushing the 600 ' mark.

Regards


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Use your hand to click down the bail wire and say bye bye to wind knots.


----------

